# Pumpkin Cupcakes w/ Cinnamon Cream Cheese Frosting



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I found this recipe and tried it out this weekend. Its Yummy and would be great for parties. I liked the frosting better with only 4 cups sugar instead of the 8. Live and learn :jol:

Pumpkin Cupcakes
_Makes 22 cupcakes_


2 1/4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1 Tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup canola oil
1 cup granulated sugar
1/3 cup brown sugar, loosely packed
2 eggs
3/4 cup milk
1 (15-oz.) can pure pumpkin puree (_not_ canned pumpkin pie filling)
_Cinnamon Cream Cheese Frosting_ (see recipe below)
 Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line 2 muffin pans (22 cups-you'll have 2 less in one pan) with paper liners; set aside.
In medium bowl, blend the flour, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, allspice, baking powder, baking soda, and salt; set aside.
In large bowl, blend canola oil, granulated sugar, and brown sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs one at a time, blending well after each addition. Stir in the milk and pumpkin puree and blend well. Add the flour mixture into this pumpkin mixture and stir until blended. Pour batter into muffin cups, filling each cup about 2/3 full.
Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes, or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool cupcakes in pans for about 5 minutes, then remove to completely cool on a wire rack.
You can make the frosting while cupcakes are cooling&#8230;
_CINNAMON CREAM CHEESE FROSTING_
_Makes enough to *generously* frost all your cupcakes! Halve the recipe if you want to frost your cupcakes more lightly._


2 (8-ounce) packages cream cheese (regular or light), softened
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened
7 1/2 to 8 cups confectioner's sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
 Blend softened cream cheese and butter together until smooth. Add in vanilla and cinnamon, blending everything well. Gradually add confectioner's sugar a cup at a time, blending mixture after each addition. Frost cupcakes when they have completely cooled. If you're not serving these soon after frosting them, refrigerate until ready to serve (because of the cream cheese in the frosting).


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this recipe. We are going to give it a try.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Yeah!!! I need to give this recipe a whirl. Thanx for posting!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

My pleasure. They are a big hit in our neighborhood. I hope you find them as tasty


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup, I'm going to test run these out on the guys in the shop!


----------



## ZombieMa (Jul 16, 2013)

Wispurs said:


> I found this recipe and tried it out this weekend. Its Yummy and would be great for parties. I liked the frosting better with only 4 cups sugar instead of the 8. Live and learn :jol:


The amount of sugar in icing recipes usually has to do with how well the icing will hold its shape, both while you're decorating the cake and later on, while it's being stored or transported. Sugar is also a preservative in some icing recipes (controls moisture action so that the milk or butter in a recipe doesn't spoil) but this one requires refrigeration, so that's not a consideration.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife made these the other day and they are great. They were an instant hit with the kids and I took some into work and the guys at the shop loved them too. Thanks for posting this recipe Wispurs. It is a good one.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you Kauldron. I'm so happy they were a hit.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw this on someone's facebook post and told my wife about it. Really happy to see it on here where I can find it easier.


----------

